# pictures of my lovely flock! Very pic heavy!!



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are my three birds. I'm adding one more possibly tomorrow.
Check out the crest on Mattie, my grey tiel. The breeder said he is a pastel face. Does that look right? Pastel face what though?
My albino does not have a name yet. I was thinking Casper, not sure. Any suggestions greatly appreciated!
Then my whiteface pear, named Bijou. I love French names. They are all males.
Really debating on whether or not I want the cinnamon or pied tomorrow. I'm so torn on the mutations.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Man, they are gorgeous! Mattie looks like a pastel face grey to me.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Aww, very lovely tiels! Your whiteface looks like a bald eagle on the pics of his crest down, so I'd name him Sam


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Gorgeous flock! I agree with Moonchild on Mattie being a pastel face grey. Pastel has the more yellow/orange face patch over bright in-your-face orange, its a very pretty color mutation in my opinion. I'm not super great with splits though, so I don't think I could help you there though. Sorry! Casper and Bijou are such cute names too


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

BirdyBuddy said:


> Aww, very lovely tiels! Your whiteface looks like a bald eagle on the pics of his crest down, so I'd name him Sam


He does look like an eagle! How about that....


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

You have very beautiful cockatiels!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww they are all gorgeous, such a beautiful flock 
I like their names!


----------



## Jeannepp (Aug 24, 2013)

Your flock is beautiful. How about Cozette for your white little cutie or Musette.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful Flock! That crest is something!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Gorgeous 
Get a cinnamon


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Mattie has ghost pearls on his wings. I think he's split to pearl. Someone help me? 

Gorgeous flock


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yes he is


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Jeannepp said:


> Your flock is beautiful. How about Cozette for your white little cutie or Musette.


OMG! I was just about to suggest Corzette. LOL! Only because of the French influence. And I think it would suit...except its more of a girl name.

What about....Pierre.  *ssshhhh Ollieandme :rofl:


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Have to say this just causeeee I noticed for some reason. But congrats on the 1000th post Mezza!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hehe you love the name Pierre :lol:

for those who aren't "in on it": Pierre is Mezza's name for Bjorn :rofl:


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Jeannepp said:


> Your flock is beautiful. How about Cozette for your white little cutie or Musette.


Oh I love those names, how unique!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww they are gorgeous! :excited:

I agree with ollieandme on the cinnamon!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Aww they are gorgeous! :excited:
> 
> I agree with ollieandme on the cinnamon!


The cinnamon I'm really leaning towards.  I almost got him but came home with my albino since he reminded me of my first cockatiel that I dearly loved. He was white and so gentle, his name was pillow. I still have that cinnamon I left with the breeder on my mind. There was a guy that was interested but did not come to look at him. So..........


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you have any photos of the two you're considering?


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Do you have any photos of the two you're considering?


I sure don't, I will be seeing them both tomorrow. The cinnamon has a white patch on the back of his head. I don't know if that means he will be a WF cinnamon or not. He has been sexed as a male.
The pied is a pied pearl. But the pearl markings are on his wings and most of his back. Not all over. Kind of like a spattering of them on the backside, then the pied markings on the rest of him/her.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

if the cinnamon has some white on the back of his head it could be a split pied. if it's not wf of course


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> if the cinnamon has some white on the back of his head it could be a split pied. if it's not wf of course


I'll have to ask the breeder, really curious now.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> hehe you love the name Pierre :lol:
> 
> for those who aren't "in on it": Pierre is Mezza's name for Bjorn :rofl:


Thats cos he looks like a Pierre :rofl:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

SoCalTiels said:


> Have to say this just causeeee I noticed for some reason. But congrats on the 1000th post Mezza!


Lol! Make that 1011


----------

